# World of Tanks !



## Jyndall (21. August 2010)

Hallo

Ich spiele World of Tanks und wollte auf diesen weg fragen, ob es noch andere spielen !

Im chat les ich immer nur Englische Texte und es wär schön mal auf deutsch sich zu unterhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wer es noch gern zockt kann mich gerne adden: Maxwell1988

Oder schreibt euren namen hier rein !


----------



## Wolaa (21. August 2010)

wie is das spiel so?

gibts das auf deutsch auch oder nur eng?

testversion?


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. August 2010)

Hab dich ma geadded ^^

kann aber nur am WE zocken


----------



## Healor (21. August 2010)

Wolaa schrieb:


> wie is das spiel so?
> 
> gibts das auf deutsch auch oder nur eng?
> 
> testversion?



Das Spiel befindet sich derzeit noch in der Closed Beta Phase und ist nicht auf deutsch spielbar.

Finde es ganz gut, nur auf die dauer etwas eintönig. Zu Release ändert sich da hoffentlich noch etwas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. August 2010)

jaa zu release kommen ja Clan Battles um Territorien usw... dazu


----------



## Jyndall (21. August 2010)

Ja da wurde schon alles gesagt !^^

Zum Gameplay:

Man kommt gut vorran. Ich spiele seid ein paar tagen und fahre zur zeit einen Bison (Artillery Fahrzeug) Und einen T28 (Leichter Panzer).

Spiele net oft aber man kommt gut vorran !

Vorallen weil wenn man mit 1 Panzer in Battle ist und zerstört wird, kann man ja eh nixs mehr tun, also geh ich aus battle und geh mit den andren in eine Battle usw.

So schafft man viele Battle´s in kurzer zeit ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (21. August 2010)

Jyndall schrieb:


> Vorallen weil wenn man mit 1 Panzer in Battle ist und zerstört wird, kann man ja eh nixs mehr tun, also geh ich aus battle und geh mit den andren in eine Battle usw.
> 
> So schafft man viele Battle´s in kurzer zeit !
> 
> ...



Bekommt man dann die vollen XP und das Geld, wie als wenn man bis zum Ende der Schlacht wartet? Habe das noch nie ausprobiert.


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. August 2010)

Ja gibt volle EXP und Geld


----------



## Jyndall (22. August 2010)

Leider seh ich nicht wer mich geaddet hat !

Wär schön wenn ihr euren Namen mit reinschreibt so kann ich euch auch adden !


----------



## Jyndall (22. August 2010)

Es ist eig ganz einfach:

Am meisten Credits und Exp bekommst du wenn du überlebst, egal ob Sieg oder Niederlage.

Noch 1 Abschuß und es hat sich richtig gelohnt !^^

Mitn Bison hatt ich mal 7 Abschüße + paar getroffen + Sieg + Überlebt = ca 8.000 Credits ! 

Aber leider haben viele schon rausgefunden das zb Bison sehr gut ist zum Credits verdienen deshalb sind viel zu viele dann in den schlachten und wenn ich T26 
fahre naja muß man leise sein um net glei Artillery futter zu werden !


----------



## Zauma (26. August 2010)

Mal eine Frage zu dem Spiel. Ich habe jetzt über buffed einen CB-Key gewonnen und würde es mir gerne mal anschauen. Allerdings geht die Registrierung nicht. Ich bekomme immer die Meldung, daß meine E-Mail und mein Benutzername schon vorhanden sind. Ich habe mich mit den gleichen Angaben dann in deren Forum registriert und in einem Beitrag dazu auch was geschrieben.

Da der Beitrag aber bereits einige Monate alt ist und sich vom Support scheinbar niemand um das Problem kümmert, frage ich mal hier, da ja einige die Registrierung offenbar geschafft haben.


----------



## Imon (26. August 2010)

Juchhu, ein World of Tanks Thread. :-)

Ich spiele es seit gestern, bislang aber immer nur als Opfer.

Könnte mir mal jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich gegnerische Tanks überhaupt treffe? Will auch mal einen vernichten...


----------



## Yaglan (26. August 2010)

Ich weiss ja net aber mich stört das irgendwie das alle Panzer auf einer seite sein können. Erinnert irgendwie an ein egoshooter. Nur eben mit Panzern.


----------



## Jyndall (26. August 2010)

@ Imon Schick mir mal deinen Namen aus World of Tank dann add ich dich können wir zam spielen !

@ Zauma Dein Benutzername is schon weg ? Dann andren aussuchen ! Wenn du dich schon mal für die Beta registert hast dann is das dein login !


----------



## Ultimativ113 (26. August 2010)

Also 1. fürs game gibts nen deutschen overlay 

2. es gibt viele deutschsprachige sowie z.b. mein clan deutscher Clan


----------



## Zauma (27. August 2010)

@ Jyndall

Es zeigt bei dem Versuch, sich zu registrieren, an, daß sowohl E-Mail als auch Benutzername schon weg wären. Ich habe alles mögliche probiert und auch mal sdfasjfefsdj eingegeben. Das ist angeblich auch schon weg. Laut offiziellem Forum haben einige Spieler das Problem. Eine Lösung scheint es nicht zu geben.

Ich habe auch schon den Support angemailt und das Problem ausführlich, mit Screenshots und Verweis auf den Beitrag im Forum, geschildert, aber außer automatischer Mails kam nichts.

Ich warte jetzt noch bis die Beta-Server im September wieder auf gehen und wenn es da immer noch nicht geht, ist das Spiel für mich gestorben. Es gibt leider genug Firmen, die unser Bestes wollen, nämlich unser Geld, aber möglichst nichts dafür tun. Der Support von World of Tanks ist nach meinen Erfahrungen jedenfalls kaum existent.


----------



## Tschubai (10. September 2010)

ich bin mal so frei und mißbrauche den bestehenden WoT-thread:

hab nen paar fragen zu den funktionen - kennt jemand eventuell ne gute seite mit genauen erklärungen(gerne auch in englisch!) wie man zb. den skillbaum nutzt(also richtig skillt), oder wie die baracken funktionieren? hatte letztens aus versehen nen 100% crewmember meiner tank-besatzung "gedismissed" und nu isser weg und ich bekomm kein drittes crewmitglied mehr in den panzer


----------



## DerTengo (5. Februar 2011)

Das Spiel befindet sich derzeit noch in der Closed Beta Phase und ist nicht auf deutsch spielbar.


Man kann es aber auf Deutsch umstellen...
bei der ersten auftauchenden seite wo der status des spieles gezeigt wird is oben neben dem WORLD OF TANKS schriftzug eine kleine amerikanisch/englische fahne und daneben ein pfeil, wenn man den anklickt kann man die sprache ändern. das spiel wird dann neu gestartet und ein Update heruntergeladen......und siehe da...alles auf Deutsch...^^

halt der ingamechat is weiterhin international...^^bei mir letztens Hollendisch, Spanisch, Englisch, Polnisch, Russisch,in einem kampf...^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Februar 2011)

Threadnecro mit alten infos ftw...
Es ist derzeit in der Open Beta Phase und angepeilter release ist ende Februar.

Ist komplett auf Deutsch spielbar.
und es gibt inzwischen EU server mit viel besseren Pings ( 30-40 bei mir )


----------



## Konov (13. Februar 2011)

Hab mir auch mal die Beta gesaugt und angezockt.

Ich muss sagen, dass es gar nicht so schlecht ist. Es macht Spass mit den verschiedenen Panzern zu taktieren usw.
Problem ist eigentlich nur, dass das aufrüsten teilweise extrem lange dauert. Der Einstieg ist auch nicht so ganz einfach, weil es Unmengen an Upgrades und Bauteilen gibt, von Kanonenrohren über Motoren, Ketten, Repairkits usw usf.

Die Crew lässt sich auch irgendwie upgraden aber bin noch nicht so ganz durchgestiegen. Die unterschiedlichen Upgrade-Punkte und Ingamewährungen verwirren auch ein wenig. Am Anfang hat man xx Gold und ich habs zum Spass einfach mal in 200.000 Credits umgetauscht, womit ich mir sofort einen dicken Panzer kaufen konnte. Das kann ja nicht Sinn der Sache sein, wie gesagt, alles etwas verwirrend.

Das Zielen finde ich besonders bei Jagdpanzern recht schwierig, weil die Kanone oft mit der Zielmarkierung mitdreht und da ein Jagdpanzer nur beschränktes Schussfeld hat, dreht sich gleich der ganze Panzer wie ein Karussel.
Schon etwas nervig, aber mit ein wenig Übung kommt man rein.

PRO ist auf jedenfall das realistische Setting, die Landschaften, die sehr schönen Panzermodelle und der Detailgrad. Genauso wie Funk und andere Sounds.... da kann man nicht meckern. Wie auf einem Schlachtfeld. ^^
Das ganze ohne monatliche Gebühren ist schon ganz nett. Allerdings weniger geeignet für Gelegenheits-Ballerfreunde. Der eigene Panzer explodiert schneller als man im Chat Hallo schreiben kann.


----------



## Stancer (16. Februar 2011)

Ich finde es für zwischendurch sehr spassig. Eine Schlacht dauert max. 15min, meistens nur 5-10min.

Es dauert aber in der Tat sehr lange bis man die benötigte XP hat um sich bessere Panzer zu holen.
Vor allem am Random Battle muss geschraubt werden. Sobald man einen Tier 3 Panzer hat wird man in den Pool mit allen geworfen, wo man dann meistens auf mittlere oder schwere Panzer trifft.
Mit nem leichten Panzer dort einen Abschuss zu machen ist nahezu unmöglich, da man meistens mit 1 Treffer hinüber ist während man bei den schweren noch nicht mal durch die Panzerung kommt.
Man müsste wählen können ob man nur mit etwa gleichstarken Panzern kämpfen will oder mit allen.

Ein weiteres Problem ist die mächtige Artillierie. Mittlerweile trifft man in jeder Schlacht auf 3-5 Panzerhaubitzen. Selbst mit den schnellen Panzern kommt man nicht ran, denn 1 Treffer ist sofort tödlich.
Dazu schiessen die Dinger über das gesamte Schlachtfeld. Ist zwar realistisch aber die Präzision ist es nicht. Ich denke nicht, das eine 2. WK Haubitze eine Präzision von 3-4m hat. Selbst die modernste heutige Panzerhaubitze (PZH 2000) hat eine Präzision von etwa 10m. 
Es endet dann meistens in sinnlosem campen. Die Haubitzen bewegen sich nicht vorwärts und die Panzer versuchen es zwar manchmal, werden dann aber sobald sie gesehen werden in Stücke geschossen.

Da muss jedenfalls was getan werden, sonst wird es bald nur noch Haubitzen-Gefechte geben.


----------



## Konov (17. Februar 2011)

Ja, das mit den Haubitzen ist wirklich ein Problem. Wobei die eben das Manko haben, dass sie nur aufgeklärte Ziele treffen können.

Gerade am Anfang ist es schwer eine richtige Taktik zu finden ohne ständig mit einem One-Hit das Zeitliche zu segnen. Mittlerweile hab ich mich aber schon etwas eingespielt und stimme dir zu, diese kleinen Runden zwischendurch machen richtig Spass, wenn man es vernünftig angeht.
Man muss eben die meiste Zeit in Deckung bleiben und darauf warten, dass feindliche Panzer vorbeirollen, und dann mit ein paar günstigen Schüssen draufhalten, danach wieder zurückziehen und wieder verstecken. So trifft einen auch die Artillerie nicht weil sie nicht schnell genug das Ziel erfassen kann. Allerdings ist das nervenaufreibend und nur für Jagd-, schwere- und vllt noch mittlere Panzer geeignet. Leichte Panzer sind schon fast nur noch Lückenfüller, weil man, wie du gesagt hast, eigentlich mit einem Schuss hinüber ist, egal wie man sich anstellt.

Da sollte noch an dem Balancing der Matches gearbeitet werden. Interessant finde ich, dass geplant ist auf lange Sicht auch Infanterie einzubauen.


----------



## Yarrod (18. Februar 2011)

Wie bei vielen anderen Spielen auch, macht hier Übung den Meister. Es braucht eine gewisse Zeit, bis man die besten Taktiken raus hat und weiss, wie man sich zu bewegen hat.

In den Stufen Tier 1 bis einschließlich Tier 4 wird ausserdem *ganz anders* gespielt, als in den höheren Stufen. Im niedrigen Bereich wird viel mehr nach vorne gestürmt und ausprobiert. Im Bereich Tier 7 - Tier 10 kommt es öfter vor, dass sich minutenlang gar nichts rührt. Da wird so vorsichtig gefahren und taktisch abgewartet (gern auch mal als "Campen" bezeichnet), dass jeder unüberlegte Vorstoß schnell das eigene Ende bedeuten kann.

Das die Selbstfahrlafetten zu stark sind, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich selbst spiele nebenbei auch regelmäßig "Arty" und die wurde in den letzten Monaten immer wieder abgeschwächt. Die Präzision lässt teilweise stark zu wünschen übrig.
Als Fahrer eines "normalen Panzers" hat man den Dreh aber nach einiger Zeit raus, wie man so fährt, dass einem die Arty kaum etwas anhaben kann. Z.B.:

- nur kurze Pausen im Stand verbringen, es sei denn, man hat eine gute Deckung
- Zickzack fahren, Tempo wechseln, zwischendurch anhalten und ein paar Sekunden später weiterfahren


----------



## Konov (18. Februar 2011)

Das mit der Übung kann ich bestätigen. Wie so oft macht sie hier den Meister. 

Meinen Infos nach soll das Spiel ja gänzlich kostenfrei bleiben nach dem Release im März. Ist das korrekt oder hat jemand andere Informationen?
Wenn es komplett kostenlos bleibt, ist es wirklich ein nettes Game für den Weltkriegs-Action Fan.


----------



## Yarrod (19. Februar 2011)

Man wird es auch nach dem Start der Vollversion kostenlos spielen können. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das auch machbar, bis Tier6/Tier7. Ab dann bekommt man oft weniger Spielgeld rein, als man ausgegeben hat, selbst wenn das eigene Team gewonnen und man überlebt hat. Dem kann man nur durch zwei Sachen entgegenwirken:

1. Man spielt 2-3 Runden mit einem Tier 4/Tier 5 Panzer, um wieder Spielgeld rein zu bekommen

oder

2. Man holt sich ein Upgrade auf einen Premium-Account

Premium Account bedeutet: für jedes Gefecht erhält man die doppelte Anzahl an Erfahrungspunkten und doppelt soviel Spielgeld als normal.
Zur Zeit bekommt man in der Beta pro Tag 250 Gold von den Entwicklern geschenkt. Nach Veröffentlichung der Vollversion, ist der einzige Weg an Gold zu kommen, zu bezahlen.
Geplant ist momentan folgender Umrechnungskurs: 100 Gold = 70 Euro Cent. 1 Monat Premium = 2500 Gold.

Selbst mit Premium kann man ordentlich Minus fahren, wenn es blöd für einen läuft. Mit meinem VK4502 und mit meiner Maus (das ist auch ein Panzer) ist das leider oft so, weil man sehr vom Team abhängig ist.


Zwischen kommendem Sonntag und nächsten Freitag soll es mehr Details zum Bezahlsystem geben, versprachen vor kurzem die Entwickler.


----------



## Konov (19. Februar 2011)

Ich denke, je nachdem was die Entwickler da noch draus machen könnte es langfristig ganz nett werden.
Kurzfristig ist es auf jedenfall sehr spassig, aber eben leider nur kurzfristig.
Das was man von den späteren Panzern und den dazugehörigen Match Makings hört, scheint wenig ausbalanciert zu sein.

Ich hab mir grad einen leichten Panzer der USA gekauft und spiele damit den Aufklärer, aber das ist schon krass dass man mit einem M5 Stuart, der nun wirklich ein mickriger Panzer ist der nix aushält, auf Tiger II und Co. trifft.

Mehr als blitzartig aufklären und verstecken kann man da nicht machen. ^^
Insofern... naja mal sehen was da noch draus wird. Steckt auf jedenfall sehr viel Potential drin. Das Creditsystem find ich jedenfalls recht fair und auf lange Sicht kommt jeder irgendwie voran.


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. Februar 2011)

Yarrod schrieb:


> Premium Account bedeutet: für jedes Gefecht erhält man die doppelte Anzahl an Erfahrungspunkten und doppelt soviel Spielgeld als normal.




Premium account bringt leider nur 50% extra, also 150% und nicht 200%

Wenn man mal in die Richtung T7 + kommt, werden die Artys auch weniger... da seh ich teilweise an nem tag ma 2 oder so.

was halt echt an dem Spiel n weng nervt is das Sichtsystem und die zufälligkeit.... einmal treff ichn Panzer und seine Munition geht hoch ...ein anderes mal an der gleichen Stelle 0 Schaden und grademal ne Kette fällt ab, die 2 sek später wieder drauf is...

aber sonst machts echt spaß


----------



## Gored (13. März 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe jetzt auch mti World of Tanks begonnen, und bin sehr begeistert davon  Nun ist meine Frage gibts auch Deutsche zocker hier ? Immer nur auf English sich zu unterhalten geht zwar aber ab und an Deutsch wär doch auch mal was  Ich suche auch noch einen Clan bevorzugt Deutsch! Mein Ingame name ist Copremesis, ich freu mich über jeden der mich addet !


----------



## Konov (14. März 2011)

Gored schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich habe jetzt auch mti World of Tanks begonnen, und bin sehr begeistert davon  Nun ist meine Frage gibts auch Deutsche zocker hier ? Immer nur auf English sich zu unterhalten geht zwar aber ab und an Deutsch wär doch auch mal was  Ich suche auch noch einen Clan bevorzugt Deutsch! Mein Ingame name ist Copremesis, ich freu mich über jeden der mich addet !



Ich zocke es regelmässig, habe aber auch keinen Clan. 
Finde man kann auch prima solo zocken, für zwischendurch ist das Game echt super. Über kurz oder lang erreicht man nämlich immer was.


----------



## Facebooker (28. Juni 2011)

Moin Moin,

meine Begeisterung für das Game ist echt immens. Klasse gemacht und wenn es kostenlos bleibt, bleibe auch ich. :-)
Allerdings habe ich das Game "nur" in englischer Sprache und somit sind einige Fragen ungeklärt...

Meine Fragen:

1.Gibt es irgendwo eine Legende wo die Zeichen über den Panzern im Battle erklärt werden? 
2.Wo bekomme ich das deutsche Overlay für das Game und bleiben die Spielstände erhalten?
3.Wenn ich mir einen neuen Panzer zulege soll man die Besatzung möglichst übernehmen. Warum leuchtet dann aber die Prozentzahl des Ausbildungslevel in rot? 
4.Steigen die Erfahrungen und Credits die man sammelt mit den Panzerklassen auch weiter nach oben? Also stärkerer Panzer = mehr Erfahrung?

Ingame heisse ich: Facebooker und freue mich auch über jeden der mich addet...


----------



## zoizz (1. Juli 2011)

also zu 3: wenn du eine andere Panzercrew übernimmst, beginnt sie mit einem kleines Malus, ich glaub ca 10% Abzug. Solnage (WICHTIG) es die gleiche Nation ist. du sollst also besser keine russische Crew in einen Amipanzer stecken.

zu 4: mein gefühl sagt mir, dass (wie bei anderen Spielen mit Exp) die Kurven im späteren verlauf langsamer steigt. Also je dicker dein Tank desto weiter bist du im Spiel fortgeschritten, desto länger brauchst du um noch besser zu werden.


Mein Spiel ist übrigens komplett auf Deutsch.


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Juli 2011)

Im launcher kannst du bei der Flagge aufklicken und Deutsch anwählen.

1.
Dreick : Panzerzerstörer
Viereck: Artillerie
kein Querbalken: Leichter Panzer
1 Querbalken: Mittelschwere Panzer
2 Querbalken: Schwere Panzer


----------



## Facebooker (6. Juli 2011)

Super ich danke euch. Habe das Spiel jetzt auch endlich auf deutsch. Nur schade, dass sie die Stimmen verändert bzw. erneuert haben. Hatte mich so an die alten gewöhnt. Aber nun gut. Man soll ja nicht immer meckern. ;-)

In dem Sinne, ein fröhliches Rumgeballere


----------



## Nagroth (17. Juli 2011)

Für alle diejenigen unter euch die nicht alleine in dem Spiel bestehen wollen, bietet die schwere Panzerabteilung 503 eine Heimat, incl. Übungsgefechte und Taktikschulung.

Besucht einfach unsere Vorstellungseite schwere Panzerabteilung 503 oder unser Forum Forum


----------



## Getränkefachmann (10. August 2011)

Hab das Game in der Beta kurz angespielt und durch die Tatsache,das mein Azubi den ich ausbilde Gestern ankam und mir verriet das er WoT spielt,bin ich halt nun auch aktiver dabei.^^

Heiße Ingame Sakagi und versuche mich noch etwas zurecht zu finden. :-)


----------

